# First Descents?



## Full_Tilt (May 3, 2004)

i would walk around gore you don't wanna swim that rapid, also you may look at waterton canyon he have done all of the south plate near foxton except waterton but my dad tubed waterton 50 years ago


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

Pretty sure Sam Wright had some of the tube first d's in the area 93-95. I will try to find the pictures of him running LSB (the brain and the dam).
He also ran most everything on the poudre, Bailey, and 11 mile (i think). But he ran a few mystery creeks around the area as well. I will try to get ahold of him.


----------



## DeLiSh (May 5, 2004)

I recomend the Crystal Gorge for a 1'st Decent in a tube.

Be safe and good luck
cheers


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

My buddies and I ran pretty much everything in tubes on the Poudre, Bear Creek and Bailey in 95-96. We also ran the south platte from chatfield past confluenza on tubes in 98 (I cant remember if we walked around union or just "scouted" it). I can get colaboration if needed but of course if they do count I dont want it to be known that I was that stupid. 

-aaron


----------



## Tube1 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks for the input. I'll take you all for you word, there is no need to get colaboration. Could you please be specific about which parts of the poudre were run. We are trying to set up a tube first D database and need to know. Full names would help us out greatly. If anyone can report any other tube first D's for other rivers that would also be helpful.


----------



## Film_Maker (May 12, 2005)

TUBE 1 - Thanks for the footage this weekend on Poudre & Big South. I'll Post some pics soon...


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

tube dudes, you guys should seriously consider acquiring some sponsors. maybe you have. Put some sweet logos on the tubes, with some special roof racks and all, you could probably sell the crap out of some stickers. With the number of tubers I saw on the lower poudre the other day, somebody could be making a killing. ratio of tubers to kayakers 1000-1


----------



## KUpolo (May 24, 2005)

I'm sure some idiot has floated down all those runs on a tube at some point.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*tubing mentality?*

these posts continue to amaze me. i can't begin to ponder why one would choose to tube/swim through rigor m. 

it seems to me only a matter of time before one of you guys bites the dust. 

hope you're using helmets/pfd's/safety.

seems like a complete lack of respect for the water to willingly swim through rigor. 

i'm curious. did any of your group doing your first decents actually stay on your tube through the rapid?


----------



## Bryan Houle (Nov 5, 2003)

from what i hear, these tubers are swimmers at the collegiate level, maybe CU or DU? that's a major advantage right there! it's a different story if you're swimming 10,000+ yards a day at swim practice. i wouldn't jump to judge just because they're a threat to our egos


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

well - i don't mean to vibe for the sake of vibing, but just like when someone cuts you off on the highway, sometimes people should be let others know if they're behavior boarders on reckless and they may be oblivious. thats great for them if they can swim strong. they'll need it! - i don't mean to judge as i'm way far away from runnig rigor, and am often humbled by much easier water. 

my ego gets continually bashed, but as humble as i could be, like David Carradine as Kwai Chang Caine from the old 80's TV show kung fu, i still think it's crazy to swim thru these rapids, and as strong as they could be - it seems to be a plan bound for disaster. i hope they prove me wrong, and we can all get rid of these expensive plastic boats, grab some budwisers, and jump in with swimsuits and old nikes on. 

its kind of like when i'm in eldo, and see some rock master soloing a difficult route. it's cool in many ways, but i hope to never seem them eat shit, and ruin this wonderful place with memories of broken bones and blood. the real difference is these soloists are true badasses, and are obviously well in control of the situation. Now dudes in a tube, getting thrashed in big holes . . . .not so sure about how much control that portrays. doesn't quite exude confidence from the posts i've been wasting my time reading.

i guess as long as they are having fun, and i don't have to see a thrashing cause they are bomb swimmers, and their behavior doesn't stir up trouble for the rest of us, what the F should i care?


----------



## Tube1 (Jun 23, 2005)

Thanks Brayn. To Steve Kahn, I really do not want to go through this again. If you want to fight, just read the Extreme Tubing and Tube II threads. Everything is explained there.

We only count a run if we remain upright the entire time. That is like not having to do a roll the whole time for kayakers. For instance, this past weekend we ran the Lower Narrows. One the first run, my buddy flipped/rolled while I did not. We hiked back up to the top and did it again so he could count it. We cleaned it. In fact, that was our only roll/swim all day.

On another note, I am looking for someone to run Bailey with this Sunday. I have not made this run yet and want to go with a boater familiar with the run. If you are interested please let me know. Thanks


----------



## 217 (Oct 27, 2003)

"That is like not having to do a roll the whole time for kayakers."-Tube1

Hell No it Isn't!!!!

Its the same as a kayaker going through a run without swimming!!!! Big difference.

-aaron


----------



## Tube1 (Jun 23, 2005)

I know we will just have disagree on this but I can see your point if the tube became completely separated from me. But since 99% of the time I have a hold of the tube the entire "swim" and that it only lasts 1 or 2 seconds I feel you are incorrect. I would encourge you to try a run with us and then see why we feel there is a difference. I am in no way saying that it is not easier (more likely) to swim for us, I'm just saying that just because we flip does not necessarily mean that we swim. But with all seriousness, lets not do this again.


----------



## Steve Kahn (Apr 17, 2004)

*tubers*

tuber dudes - no fight here. i would never spar with one who has huge brass balls that lets him risk swimming class V terrain, with or without a tube to hold on to.

sounds like you've bagged a ton of tough runs, so perhaps i'm full of shit. come on though - this is the most interesting ridiculous stupid time wasting idiotic buzz crap i've seen since the M-wave debacle. 

hey thats a thought - maybe you could go find the M-wave (if its still there), start the tuber-buzz, have pro's vibe non-pros, discuss it at length, step on as many toes as people who have stepped on yours (me included) and have a whole big pow wow about a drainage ditch in some farmers field. 

maybe after that you can put up 50 more posts on the best way to ship tubes?

now THAT might be interesting and worth 3 posts when i should be working!


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Ha suckers i will be tubing the Big Drops in cat next week beat you to it!! :twisted:


----------



## mankster (Jul 6, 2005)

Are you tube dudes for real? Lower Narrows??? Where is the proof. Cause I cleaned Poudre Falls last weekend too. Post the pics......


----------



## De la Boot (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, where's the proof? 

Give us the PROOF! And not some brass monkey hair ball inner-tube phot shop juice sucka-ass proof n-shite, but the real deal, that means video, biyatches.


----------



## JustinCider (Jul 19, 2005)

*One Question*

Where the hell do you stash you weed and your bong on a class V tube?


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

I'm with steve here, I pulled a guber chic out of upper mish last night, luckily she was cute...nothin like immasculating her boyfriend. She was gettin her ass kicked and flushed all over, her friends bailed out way above her, trying to stand in the middle of the river the whole time. They figured out it was pretty stupid after that. Extreme tubing...uh..yah...durrr

Justin, NRS just came out with tubes...huh-huh i said tubes. check it:

http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product_list.asp?deptid=1770

not sure how you could stash your safety kit in it though, looks better for hauling a cooler.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 25, 2005)

Hey tube guys.... are you going to race in the Gore Race?? Could be your big chance shine!!


----------



## Tube1 (Jun 23, 2005)

Our proof is with Film the Rockies. His buzz handle is Flim_Maker. He will post your proof as soon as he can. Poudre Falls...mankster, seriously now. When you have to resort to lying you're nobodies better. 
And yes, as I posted under the Gore sticky, barring any major longboarding injuries, there will be two of us at Gore for the Sat. race. I look forward to meeting some of you in person. And seriously, will anyone run Bailey with me on Sunday?


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

*Re: tubing mentality?*

I know these guys and they are doing the right things - wearing two wetsuits for impact protection/cold protection/ and floatation, helmet, pfd, throw bag and appropriate footwear. They are both collegiate swimmers, and they have gradually built up their abilities on progressively harder sections of rivers. They don't bring beer on the river or drink before going. 

As a commercial raft guide with over 5,000 miles when I first heard about them I thought - these guys are crazy. But after getting to know the real story I have a lot of respect for them and what they do. Kayak, raft or tube  it is really about knowing your abilities and being properly prepared for what you are doing.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

please let this dorkin' tubing thread die...


----------



## sj (Aug 13, 2004)

I hate to get into this as I feel i am sulling my self. But between 76 and 78 my cousin and I ran most of the N. Fork of the Payette in tubes. During the fall the water was still warm and quite low. We got the tubes from my uncles discard pile at his ranch. I wore cut offs a t-shirt and high top chuckies(did'nt want to twist and ankle) and water ski vest. We had a small tube with an old aluminum coleman cooler packed with 3.2 Coors. We did portage a fair bit . 

We would leave Sweet in the morning. Drive thru High Valley then down to Couger Mountain lodge. And pick up were we left off. Then go back thru Horseshoe Bend and hit the Triangle for more beer. 

So anyway tube1 this be the digital age. And I am CALLING BULL SHIT. Show some pics or pucker up and Kiss all of my ass. Becuse you are about 2 generations past edgy on this. sj


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

am i the only one that sees a tragedy forming?

i don't want to be the heavy, but man you will come to a point where you are going to push the limits of what a tube can safely do. Please buy a kayak. I have an old micro 230 that I repaired. it needs a seat and it isn't pretty, but you can have it. i'll even teach you to roll- i am ACA certified.

maybe I am being naive about your abilities with car parts, but there has been enough needless loss.

PM me if you want the boat.

Steve.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

I have tube black rock through golden. Didn't style rigo like rolf but ran everything. I've done waterton, foxton and south platte. I know gore has been tubed and everything on upper clear creek. The rest who knows. Sounds like a fun mission. Steve stop being a little bitch and go clean something already.

Gary


----------



## sward (Dec 14, 2003)

Gary I used to respect you, but now that I hear about your relationship with rubber... I don't know. 

Although you are the only one I've ever met who has boated usb with (1) or (2) broken ankles and a broken boat.

Give a man a break it's been a tough winter round here. Tubing sounds like bringing Chorter to a cage match as a tag team partner. Why take the chance.

Steve.


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

NFSP = 46 cfs and plenty of ice bridges b/t Grant and Bailey, where there is a lot more sun than in the canyon.


----------



## tuberslickmysweatyballs (Sep 24, 2005)

*Re: tubing mentality?*



raftus said:


> I know these guys and they are doing the right things - .


really...? then you probably know that one them committed suicide last Fall?

stfu,trolling douche bag.


----------



## Hammer (Sep 9, 2005)

I believe Raftus was speaking about their river practices, not making a grand statement about their lives in general and unless you're a complete dumb shit, you know that too.

People from all walks of life commit suicide and it's really not your business what tubers, kayakers or rafters do in their personal life if it's not affecting you. These tubers are being responsible on the water. That was the point. This is a boating forum, not a morons-make-a-judgement-about-someones-personal-life forum.

Have a little respect man, that was someone's friend (trolling or not). 

Now go lick your sweaty balls yourself before you're inclined to make another thoughtless post.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

Steve you sorry little bitch. Get your ass outside and clean lime creek, do some maintanance on no name creek and make sure Vallecito is ready for 2007. I think you need to start tubing and learn how the real men read water. Cause the way you boat, we all know, you sure as hell can't read water. Glad you're doing well bro, hope all is great with the fam. Shoot me an [email protected]


Also JJ is a total puss, so you hit that one on the head. The boy can boat-- but he turtles up almost instantly when you swat him around a little.

It was a broken left leg and ankle, along with the boat. Bad day, very bad day. Some ugly shit, thanks for the help on that one.

Gary


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

I'm going to tube OBJ this year. Want to come?


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

In respose to the previous thread "these guys are collegiate swimmers".

Someone will know the details on this. About 10 yesrs ago a navy seal on vacation was jumping off one of the cliff diving walls on the paddle out in westwaterwithout a vest. He went under and never came back up. Point of the story is the strongest swimmer in the world is no match for the water if they don't understand how hydrolics work and how to use the river to your advantage.

Is this an urban legend? Anyone remember the details?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## slee (May 19, 2005)

yeah, I guess that really sums this up. tubing is just way sicker than kayaking. If OBJ goes well, I may do the North Fork while I'm in the area. Even if I swim, a swim there isn't that bad....right Gary?


----------



## Ken C (Oct 21, 2003)

bounce:

Did anyone know f the navy seal story is true, or is it just a story to pass the bottle with on the paddle out?


----------



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

No clue about the SEAL but a woman on the Irish freestyle team died swimming Full James when the Worlds were there, although she was sans PFD.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

semi-related to this thread;I was reading a sailing magazine that had an article about South African Mike Horn's exploits,on par with Rhienhold Messner's.All types of extreme expeditions,circumventing the equator by human powered and non motorized craft,sailing records,solo polar exploration ,etc.. One of his feats was the world hydrospeed waterfall record A 60+ footer on the Colca river Peru,and he ran the class V canyon one of the deepest in the world.Isn't hydrospeed just what Euros call a riverboard or is there more to it?

THE THREAD THAT WOULD NOT DIE


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Try Yule Creek. But call me so I can watch you wreck.


----------



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

Try Yule Creek. But call me so I can watch you wreck.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Circumnavigating not circumventing,big difference,my bad


----------



## ErieBoy93 (May 26, 2006)

Im looking for some more info on this class V tubing hobby you guys have. I am working on an article for Paddler Magazine and would appreciate any info, quotes, or pics that you can give.


----------



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

you guys need to see ben stokesberry's latest video. it is" no big names #4" i think. there were some guys down in central or south america running some really big falls on these things that looked like two small pontoons side by side.they were about five or six feet long. they laid down on them head first and paddled with their hands and feet. these guys ran some crazy falls and actually fared better than some guys in kayaks. basically these guys ran things i wouldn't even think about running. props to you guys who want to run stuff on inner tubes. i think that if you scout and you know your own abilities you set safety like any other boaters and you make your own judgement calls as to whether or not to run something then nobody should be putting you down for what you do. ultimately it is up to you to be safe. you guys probably know better than any of us kayakers how an inner tube handles in different situations. i don't doubt that you guys can run some of the harder drops and rapids that kayakers run, but i feel that you should be cautious in drops that require any big moves from one side of the river to the other, or very technical rapids. i just think that you could not possibly have the manueverability and speed of a kayak. but like i said earlier it is up to you what you want to run. you know people 20 years ago would not believe what people are running in kayaks today. maybe 20 years from now nobody will believe what people are running on inner tubes.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

Those guys were running huge granite slides in Brasil,Ben said they don't run vertical falls,but they still have serious guts. I agree with the last post I respect these tubers rights and guts,but you simply don't have much control on really technical stuff,be careful.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

*Crazy?*

If you are the guys who ran the gore race last year, I have to say I loved it! My family and friends all think I am nuts for kayaking. Maybe tubing isn't far behind. If you survive the race again this year, come by the beer tent. I'll hook you up with a brew! I wouldn't run anything on a tube, but it makes for a very cool video! I also wanted to give you kudos for donning the protective gear. It sets a good example for all the red-necked, beer guzzling, barefoot tubers I see around with no pfd's. Now THAT is crazy!

live the dream!

Kim


----------

